# EOS Utility 3.0 for Mac - CR2 image capture issue



## Mitch (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello all,

First time poster here so be gentle ...

Ive updated some of our studio iMacs to 10.9 (Mavericks) and then also found the new EOS Utility version available for our cameras - 5D Mk2, 5D Mk3, 1D X etc... We shoot tethered to 27" iMacs running Photoshop 12 and Bridge for Previewing.

Ive already had one photographer ask to change back to the version 2 Utility as he believed using Live View on 3.0 was too slow and clunky. So back to v 2.14 for him. Now Ive had another photographer report an issue when capturing images and reviewing in Adobe Bridge. What he's seeing (and I replicated) was capturing CR2's and every "say" 5th image had a generic cr2 icon instead of a preview. If you double clicked and opened the file, it then made a preview. Then a couple would be OK then another one or couple with CR2 generic.

Ive changed him back to 2.14 Utility and capturing and previewing is back to normal.

SO if you see anything strange when capturing with V3.0 on Mac think about going back to the V2.14 which is also installed with the 3.0 install.

Mitch


----------



## pwp (Sep 11, 2014)

Previous EOS Utility updates have been loaded with bugs, especially for Mac users. It has been either buggy Canon software or the Canon software not behaving with an updated OSX. I've often said that Canon is great at making cameras but their software is, well....they should really just stick with making cameras.

There may be a thread somewhere at the Canon Forums, POTN http://photography-on-the.net/forum/ that deals with this. 
But thanks for the heads up, I'll stick with the older version of EOS Utility for the time being.

-pw


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 11, 2014)

There were previously some threads on issues with the latest versions of DPP and Canon utilities. The consensus was don't upgrade yet.


----------



## heyandy (Sep 15, 2014)

I've been using EOS Utility 3.0 with 10.9 to tether a 5DmkIII almost since its release with very few problems. I did find that I had to disable App Nap by getting info on the app and checking the box labeled "Prevent App Nap" or there would often be a fairly long delay before transferring. In my experience, bad USB cables (or, worse, a bad USB port on the camera) are to blame for corrupt images.

-Andy


----------



## KBStudio (Sep 15, 2014)

We have been using EOS Utility 2.14.0 for quite sometime. Our review of EOS Utility 3.0 showed no functionality added only support for a few newer cameras. As we shoot with 5D Mark III, we felt it was safer to stick to the stable 2.14.0. Our workflow is a little different in that we run the camera(s) with EOS Utility saving to a hot folder that Lightroom 5 watches and transfers the RAW files to their destination folder. We do work on the RAW files in Lightroom before export. Has worked great for many years.

Good luck with 3.0


----------



## dgatwood (Sep 17, 2014)

Mitch said:


> Ive already had one photographer ask to change back to the version 2 Utility as he believed using Live View on 3.0 was too slow and clunky. So back to v 2.14 for him. Now Ive had another photographer report an issue when capturing images and reviewing in Adobe Bridge. What he's seeing (and I replicated) was capturing CR2's and every "say" 5th image had a generic cr2 icon instead of a preview. If you double clicked and opened the file, it then made a preview. Then a couple would be OK then another one or couple with CR2 generic.



The preview is probably created by Spotlight, in which case it's a timing issue. Spotlight uses file system event notifications to decide when to index the files in a folder. If an app opens a file for writing, quickly dumps the data in, and closes it, that file will be typically already be on disk by the time the Spotlight importer gets around to indexing it. If an app dribbles the data out, it can't index it. I don't recall the details of when it retries—maybe when it gets a subsequent file open event.


----------

